# Copilot 9 Navigator W/gps Antenna For $29



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I saw this offer on RV.net and picked up one for me and thought I'd pass this along. DELL is offering ALK CoPilot 9 Navigator, which includes CoPilot 9 software for notebooks and a Philips USB 2.0 GPS Antenna for $29. Price also includes free 3-5 day S&H. This is NOT the current version of ALK's GPS Navigation software, which I is CoPilot Live 10.

According to the User Manual which is available here(PDF format, 2MB), this version does have an RV Routing option.


Click To Enlarge.

I've been using Delorme and Microsoft, and wanting to try CoPilot but I wasn't about to spend $199 for v10- but at $30 I went for it. They do offer v9 like Dell is selling for $99.

You can find the DELL ALK CoPilot 9 Navigator for $29. here.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats tempting.... Im just wondering about where id locate my laptop in my truck to make it easily accesible and secure.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The real plus to CoPilot is that you can have it avoid routes with low bridges, U turns, etc. when planning your trip. I had one bad turn this summer that would have required me to back up about 500 yards if I hadn't decided to ignore the street sign and go through some residential streets.

As for mounting, I built my own laptop mouth for the motor home, but you can also buy some that mount to the floor and swivel for driver/passenger use.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I saw this offer on RV.net and picked up one for me and thought I'd pass this along. DELL is offering ALK CoPilot 9 Navigator, which includes CoPilot 9 software for notebooks and a Philips USB 2.0 GPS Antenna for $29. Price also includes free 3-5 day S&H. This is NOT the current version of ALK's GPS Navigation software, which I is CoPilot Live 10.
> 
> According to the User Manual which is available here(PDF format, 2MB), this version does have an RV Routing option.
> 
> ...


Morty isn't going to like this!
I hope you are prepared for the fallout, Steve.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Morty proved himself pretty darn good, I tried running Microsoft but didn't like it... Morty prevailed. I am not counting on this replacing Morty, hopefully though this will keep me off a road or away from a bridge. I know a bunch of the fulltimers use it, so its either (a) good or (







so complex only a fulltimer has time to program it. I'll find out.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

OOPS!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Chris, did you use the link at the bottom of the post? It still shows $28.99 to me, Link


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Chris, did you use the link at the bottom of the post? It still shows $28.99 to me, Link


Thanks for the clarification, I clicked on your first link, which was directly to ALK's website. For less then $30, I think that I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I had an ALK copilot product for a pocket-pc and it worked well. It was a much earlier version, but at the time the maps were not as up to date as the Magellan/Garmin maps. It may be better now. They had a lot of higher end features that the Truckers were using, including the ability to remotely track the vehicle if you computer had an internet connection (via aircard or equivalent). In the end, the convinince of a unit my wife could program won out!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I had an ALK copilot product for a pocket-pc and it worked well.


I went ahead a purchased one. For $30 I thought that it may be a good tool to use when planning a trip. Nathan, do you know if you can upload waypoints via a GPX? Now, then question of how to add the laptop to the truck. Maybe it's time to purchase a pocket PC??


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You can buy a Jotto Desk or you can always just make your own mount...


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

The laptop mount idea is good... however DO NOT buy from the company that is in the link below. The do not honor their guarantee on return. The mount is flimsy and won't hold the weight of a normal laptop. I tried to both E-mail them and call them regarding support and return but they will not respond.

http://www.autolaptoplinkinc.com/ DO NOT buy from them.

If you must... I have one that I'll sell really for a deal... just to get rid of it.

Since I have a welder, I'm going to fabricate my own this coming spring.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tripp thanks for the heads up, before I decided to just make my own I looked at that company - I appreciate your feedback on their service, or lack of it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

hmmm. doesnt look like it would fit too well in my truck. Id need a very tall mount to go down to the floor. Or maybe i could mount it to my center console. I was ready to buy a Garmin Nuvi. now you got me wondering....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> hmmm. doesnt look like it would fit too well in my truck. Id need a very tall mount to go down to the floor. Or maybe i could mount it to my center console. I was ready to buy a Garmin Nuvi. now you got me wondering....


I don't know on the uploading waypoints. Personally, I'd probably go for the Nuvi for it's ease of use. If you have a laptop already mounted there, then $28 is a good deal, but when you are talking about buying a mount and hassling with all of that, a quick mount to the dash or windshield for a garmin is a heck of a lot easier! thumbrightwink_smile

Oh, watch out though.... Some states (like California) don't allow the suction cup windshield mounts. Just a word of warning if you get the bug to head west next year with that rig!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Just a word of warning if you get the bug to head west next year with that rig!


Ill be drafting off you! I think your right though. Being able to take the Nuvi down and put it in the console or another vehicle easily would be nice too.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Just a word of warning if you get the bug to head west next year with that rig!


Ill be drafting off you! I think your right though. Being able to take the Nuvi down and put it in the console or another vehicle easily would be nice too.
[/quote]

Oh no, you've got the bigger truck, let me draft off of you!!!


----------

